# Installing factory recirculating valves with hard pipe kit



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi,

After having issues with my idle: first I went with idle control delete route. This caused me issues as there were no clear instructions on how to do it properly. I had to block off manifold vacuum outlets and use brake and clutch from throttle vacuum. Which still didnt work properly. Anyway I opened up the aac valve gave it a clean, removed manifold, and installed it back on.

Now my issue is with the dump valves as they have decided to seize up, making the car stall whenever I come to a stop and rev from standstill (car overfuels). So for the time being I have blocked off the vacuum to the dump valves and this seems to have sorted the stalling for now. Not driving on boost for now.

Reading more in to the BOV issues it seems like its not suitable for the rb26 unless you get it mapped etc. I can either install another set of BOVs or try to put the standard recirculating system back in. Opted for the latter but I need to know:

I have an aftermarket twin turbo pipe and hard pipe kit for the intercooler. Can I still install the recirculating system? I can see from the attached diagram that it uses the pipe that routes to the plenum.


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Not 100% (was looking at my stock setup over the weekend) but Im guessing that short pipe the BOVs tee off the main piping before the plenum should still be in place even with a hardpipe kit. Otherwise ever hard pipe kit world require a solution for the BOVs, and they don't come with one. That and its a solid pipe to start with.

At the other end it plumbs back in just before the inlet of the front turbo. If your not running the factory pipework from the AFM ---> turbos you may not have this.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Dude mine uses full factory recirc setup with HKS hard pipe kit and an ARC intercooler. I can confirm it all fits just fine. Check my project thread in pictures and video gallery.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Because the only Nissan hard pipes are the ones that bolt though the inner wings, most aftermarket hard pipe kits do not include those pipes.
You can nearly always use the stock, and far superior, recirc valve setup.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm running HKS 4 piece hard pipe kit and I still use the factory black hard pipes at both ends.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> I'm running HKS 4 piece hard pipe kit and I still use the factory black hard pipes at both ends.


Same here


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

So the pipe that is at the rear of the dump valves is just blocked when using a hard pipe kit?


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

The hard pipes simply replace the 4 rubber pipes from the intake manifold to the black hardpipe just under the battery (the one that is bolted to the inner wing) from that black hardpipe, this has 2 take off's the pipe that the OEM dump valves are connected to and the rubber pipe that goes to the intercooler itself.
On the other side there is a rubber pipe that goes from the intercooler to the black hardpipe that feeds up just under where your airbox/filters sit, and then there is the black rubber pipe that goes from that hardpipe to the twin turbo top pipe.

Does that make sense?


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I will see if I can find my old phone or see if I have pics on my laptop as that may better show what im on about.

What aftermarket pipekit do you currently have? (post an enginebay pic if you can)


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a 5zigen hardpipe kit.

Pics attached


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking at your first pic it I can see where the recirc piping appears to be coming up so can't see any problem.

Do you have the black plastic pipe fitted behind the intercooler?


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Red is where the factory BOVs plumb in at each end of the system. 

Purple is the pipes your hardpipe kit has most likely replaced.

Yellow is all the other associated pipework for the factory BOVs.

Hope that helps


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

4wdnoob said:


> Looking at your first pic it I can see where the recirc piping appears to be coming up so can't see any problem.
> 
> Do you have the black plastic pipe fitted behind the intercooler?


Nope. The only part I have fitted from the recirc kit is the y shape pipe on the turbo side which appears to be bunged up.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

RBnutz said:


> http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z243/RbNutz/BOV_3.jpg[IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> Red is where the factory BOVs plumb in at each end of the system.
> ...


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Took this pic of my factory setup on the weekend. The black pipe in the circle is the same one as above. You can see how the lower part tees off the main pipe to the BOVs. 

Maybe the easiest thing to do will be to remove your wheel arch liner on the drives side and see exactly what you have there.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

CSB said:


> Thanks. Yeah I understand all the red circles in the turbo side but can't figure out the red circle on the inlet side.
> 
> From what I can see it is supposed to go in between the hard pipe kit which leads to the plenum. I just don't see how its possible to do that. Unless I'm looking at it wrong?


The picture RBNutz shows above in his photo is the inlet side circled red that on the diagram is also circled red.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks. Guess the best way is just to take bumper off and inspect it properly.

Do you know if the recirc tube that goes behind the intercooler is the same for all generations?


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been told it is, I'm in need of that one pipe myself, but **** paying 100 quid for it!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Who told you it's £100 for a small bit of pipe?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

FRRACER said:


> Who told you it's £100 for a small bit of pipe?


Skyline GTR R32 R33 Intercooler Pipe Dump Valve Pipe Recirculating Valve Pipe | eBay

So just to confirm, this pipe is the same across 32, 33, 34?

If so I should be able to get a hold of a 34 one. But need to make sure it will fit.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Find someone breaking a R32 I paid £50 quid for my complete setup or ask in the wanted section some private seller is bound to have it kicking around.


----------

